# To Anubias or not to Anubias: that is the question



## grownwrong (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello everyone, long time listener, first time caller.

I am setting up my first Cichlid tank (currently in week 3 of a fish-less cycle) and I would like some opinions from you all as to my decoration conundrum. I think I would like to add several Anubias of species barteria and nana to my mbuna tank. I have placed a hardscape of white "holy rocks" and a light-colored, course sand substrate in the tank with a painted, black background.

I fully understand its a matter of personal opinion at this point, but would I be adding a confusing and clunky looking element by adding plants to this tank? Or... would it add the pop of color and interest that I am hoping for?



55G future residents: Demasoni, Labs (yellow & white), S Lucipinnis


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I think it would look nice with a few plants tied to the rocks to add color. I see you plan on white and yellow labs, I would suggest only one or the other. They will cross breed.


----------



## grownwrong (Aug 12, 2014)

Not planning on keeping any fry, was hoping they would just be cycled back into the circle of life... ie. catfish food


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Adding plant or not is absolutely your choice 

If it were me, I'll definitely add plants to all of my tanks. I believe anubias will grow in mbuna tank (they even grew in my gold fish tank! Tied them all to the rocks and woods).

Anubias will pop some refreshing green color in your tank!









Anubias and bucephalandra in my 40G Multies planted tank.


----------



## grownwrong (Aug 12, 2014)

SO with placement, little plants towards the front or rear? And vice versa with the larger ones? Trying to think this one out rather than rely purely on trial and error. I'd like to hide the intake of the filter, and I think some smaller nanas popping out of the rock cracks might work well to, aesthetically.


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

anubias are terribly slow growing, and mbuna really enjoy chewing on anything with algae on it. kinda tends to hurt the plants. if i were going to try it id introduce the plants and get them growing really well prior to adding fish. that way the plants already have a leg up. you can also superglue the anubias on your rocks, just gotta dry the rhyzhome and glue it onto a dry section of rock. make sure its fully dry before re adding to the tank. rubber bands have never worked well for me, and string has gotten loose and gotten caught up in my filter before too. GL to ya, make sure you have proper plant lighting and maybe even some liquid ferts to help get extra growth. also consider java fern, it looks great and rapidly reproduces so you can always grow a bunch in another tank to replenish what the fish nibble on.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

grownwrong said:


> SO with placement, little plants towards the front or rear? And vice versa with the larger ones? Trying to think this one out rather than rely purely on trial and error. I'd like to hide the intake of the filter, and I think some smaller nanas popping out of the rock cracks might work well to, aesthetically.


The little ones should be on the front. The big ones in the rear. You can slip some in the rock cracks, too!


----------



## grownwrong (Aug 12, 2014)

Here's an updated photo: includes 6 Anubias plants a 6 Yellow Labs (i guess 6 is my magic number?!?)


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice to see some green popping out! Add some more greens!


----------

